# Bulk 22LR plated and high velocity ammo - does it exist?



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Is there a 22LR plated and high velocity round sold in bulk?

Bulk being 250 or 500


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My local WalMart stores carry Federal Champion and Remington Golden Bullets value packs. Both feature hollow-point bullets, and both are plated and considered high-velocity loads (although the Federals seem to be a bit weaker, in the last year or so...).

If you want round-nose, non-HP ammo, well, that's a little harder to find. There is a new CCI load designed for AR-style .22s, but I don't think it's going to be cheap, as it has the word "Tactical" in the name:

CCI Ammunition - Product Detail

Remington used to offer a plated round-nose bulk pack, but I'm not sure if it's still around. I have a few boxes of it left, but it's got to be 20+ years old. Old milk-carton style boxes that held 450 rounds.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Most bulk ammo that your going run across at your typical retailer is high velocity. To clarify, there is: 
Standard Velocity- typically target ammo.
High Velocity -Most of what your seeing on the shelf at the average Wal-Mart. Mini-Mags, Golden Bullets, etc.
Hyper Velocity (or similar phrasing)- Stingers, Yellow Jackets, etc. 
There are other types as well, but this should answer your question.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Overkill0084 said:


> Most bulk ammo that your going run across at your typical retailer is high velocity. To clarify, there is:
> Standard Velocity- typically target ammo.
> High Velocity -Most of what your seeing on the shelf at the average Wal-Mart. Mini-Mags, Golden Bullets, etc.
> Hyper Velocity (or similar phrasing)- Stingers, Yellow Jackets, etc.
> There are other types as well, but this should answer your question.


What is the difference in cost and performance between teh high velocity and hypervelocity rounds?

Also are they available in bulk amounts?

Thank You


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

flw said:


> What is the difference in cost and performance between teh high velocity and hypervelocity rounds?
> 
> Also are they available in bulk amounts?
> 
> Thank You


The Hyper velocity stuff tends to be comparatively pricey. Approx 2x as much. I can't speak to bulk packaging or not. I haven't shot any in years. You could find something you like and order by the case online I suppose. In my experience, it tends to be noticeably less accurate than the normal high velocity. As I understand things, the deal w/ hyper velocity is that they use a lighter bullet to gain the extra performance. For plinking, I fail to see the need for the minimal performance increase. I can't speak from experience, but doubt most people can tell the difference in perfomance most of the time at anything beyond point blank range.
Is there an intended use that you have in mind that requires the use of hyper velocity ammo?
If it helps, My Dad used to keep a couple boxes of Stingers around for his .22 back up gun. IIRC stingers were the best of the lot back in the day. Opinions vary of course.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Since its stated that hypervelocity rounds are less accurate what would be there purpose at 2xs the cost?

Rounds for self defense?

Thanks


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

flw said:


> Since its stated that hypervelocity rounds are less accurate what would be there purpose at 2xs the cost?
> 
> Rounds for self defense?
> 
> Thanks


Used for a _little _bit bigger critter control.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Coyote? something else or inaddition to?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

flw said:


> Since its stated that hypervelocity rounds are less accurate what would be there purpose at 2xs the cost?
> 
> Rounds for self defense?
> 
> Thanks


If you must use a .22 as a SD gun, Hyper Velocity probably have a theoretical advantage. I would guess that out of a pistol, the performance difference is minimal. For rabbits or squirrels at under 50 yds, there is probably some advantage. When I said they were less accurate, I was talking about 1 1/2" to 2" groups a 50 yds vs. 1/2 to 3/4" with "normal" high velocity (out of decent bolt action rifle.) Not exactly a shotgun pattern, but not spectacular either. 
Just my opinnion, but if "normal" high velocity doesn't have enough performance, then it's time to explore bigger calibers. Hyper velocity is mostly marketing hype. None of it will turn a .22 LR into a .22 Magnum.


----------

